# Calgary man charged in absentia for terrorism-related activity



## The Bread Guy (25 Sep 2015)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Behold ....
> 
> _"Farah Mohamed Shirdon of Calgary fighting for Islamic State of Iraq and Syria"_
> _"Canadian Jihadists Revealed Fighting For ISIS in Iraq"_
> _"Canadian ISIS member’s online ‘wake up call’ urges Muslims to follow example of Calgary suicide bomber"_


The latest on this dude: _"Farah Mohamed Shirdon charged in absentia for terrorism-related activity"_


> A Calgary man who allegedly travelled to fight with the Islamic State in Iraq and Syria, and at one time was rumoured to have been killed in Iraq, has now been charged in absentia in Canada with numerous terrorism-related criminal offences.
> 
> The RCMP announced Thursday that 22-year-old Farah Mohamed Shirdon faces six charges under the Criminal Code related to his alleged support of ISIS, which RCMP said began after he left Canada in March 2014.
> 
> "Our investigation showed that Shirdon served in a combat role and performed other functions for ISIS such as recruiting, fundraising, encouraging others to commit violence, and spreading propaganda — all designed to enhance the activities of the ISIS," assistant commissioner Marlin DeGrand, the officer in charge of RCMP criminal operations in Alberta, said in a release ....


RCMP news release attached.


----------



## jollyjacktar (25 Sep 2015)

I bet he's quaking in his flip flops at the news.


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Sep 2015)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I bet he's quaking in his flip flops at the news.


Assuming he's still alive enough to quake ....


----------



## Jarnhamar (25 Sep 2015)

Wonder if he was one of the dummies crying about people stealing phone charger cords, bad cell reception and ill-mannered Muslims not respecting personal space.


----------



## Kat Stevens (25 Sep 2015)

Way to go, RCMP!  Pretty ballsy move to charge a guy you're pretty sure you have zero chance of apprehending.


----------



## BurnDoctor (26 Sep 2015)

Apparently he is still alive - he gave a Skype interview to Vice News this week. The video is on the Vice News site, and it's infuriating. I'm not a praying man, for the most part, but I'm praying that there's enough electronic signal litter trail from that that the NSA is able to do their geolocation magic and deliver a Hellfire enema to him ASAFP.
Here's hoping.


----------



## duhblview (26 Sep 2015)

This seems like the most appropriate response to these individuals. 

Removing their passports and such on the suspicion of intent to commit terrorist activities seems far too close to thought crime type stuff. Then you end up with angry frustrated jihadis like Rouleau. 

By charging this guy in absentia the moment he arrives back in Canada, provided he survives at all, he can be arrested and incarcerated. After all, now he has actually broken the law. Something that may not have been true while he was still within the reach of Canadian law enforcement.


----------



## GrimRX (28 Oct 2015)

Mayhaps a re-instating of the Death Penalty when found guilty of treason?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Oct 2015)

He shouldn't worry. I'm sure the Trudeau Liberals will overturn the decision and welcome him home with a parade\ photo op.


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Oct 2015)

recceguy said:
			
		

> He shouldn't worry. I'm sure the Trudeau Liberals will overturn the decision and welcome him home with a parade\ photo op.



And apologize for his poor treatment and for Harper making him do it.


----------



## jollyjacktar (28 Oct 2015)

Why stop at the charges, have the trial in abesntia as well.  Then if he ever does stick his nose in the country one day, he can go straight to jail and not collect $200.


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Apr 2017)

The latest:  he's named (as well as another Canadian citizen) as an A-List bad guy by U.S. State Dep't ...


> The Department of State has designated Tarek Sakr and Farah Mohamed Shirdon as Specially Designated Global Terrorists (SDGT) under Section 1(b) of Executive Order (E.O.) 13224, which imposes sanctions on foreign persons determined to have committed, or pose a serious risk of committing, acts of terrorism that threaten the security of U.S. nationals or the national security, foreign policy, or economy of the United States. As a consequence of these designations, U.S. persons are generally prohibited from engaging in transactions or dealings with Sakr and Shirdon, and all of their property and interests in property subject to United States jurisdiction is frozen.
> 
> Tarek Sakr is a Syrian-born Canadian citizen who has conducted sniper training in Syria and periodically travels to Turkey. Sakr has been linked to the Foreign Terrorist Organization (FTO) and SDGT al-Nusrah Front, al-Qa’ida’s affiliate in Syria.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Sep 2017)

An update:  from the "live by the sword ..." files ...


> *The U.S. military says a high-profile Canadian in the so-called Islamic State was killed in a coalition airstrike in Iraq more than two years ago, marking the first official report of his death.*
> 
> The U.S. Central Command (CENTCOM), which oversees U.S. military operations in Syria and Iraq, told Global News that Farah Mohamed Shirdon was killed in the city of Mosul on July 13, 2015.
> 
> ...


*More @ link*


----------



## jollyjacktar (7 Sep 2017)

Good news then.   :nod:


----------



## NavyShooter (7 Sep 2017)

We should be ready for his family to be lining up for his $10.5 million benefits cheque though, right?


----------



## jollyjacktar (7 Sep 2017)

Naturally.  Lots of bleeding or is that bleating hearts to milk.


----------



## kratz (7 Sep 2017)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Naturally.  Lots of bleeding or is that bleating hearts  wallets to milk.



FTFY


----------



## jollyjacktar (7 Sep 2017)

No no, too many folks who like to bleat out about folks like him being hard done by.  Wallets to pick?  Sure, that too.


----------

